# crinone v's cyclogest



## angel james mummy Dee (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

Not sue if it is yourself or the nurse that can answer this one   ,

I am planning my 2nd donor ICSI in a few months time but at a new clinic for tx.

Previously I have been on 1200mg of cyclogest (3 x 1 per day) due to bleeding early, 8dp3dt on previous transfer, 1200mg seemed to get me to test day.

My new clinic have said they will prescribe crinone 8% gel, how does this compare to 1200mg of cyclogest per day? I still have loads of cyclogest pessaries left from prev cycles (all in date) and if I get a BFP again the miscarrage clinic I am under the care of have said I will be having longer term progesterone support but as they are in the UK i presume it will be cyclogest .

Can you help point me in the right direction as I need to ensure I am getting enough progesterone during the 2ww and dont know how the 2 compare,

many thanks,

Dee


----------

